# Whats a maids room?!



## Danbirch28

Hi guys I'm looking at flat sharing around JBR what Is a maids room?!

Dan

I'm looking at 2500 to 3500 a month


----------



## Bon Bon

It is a room that is normally available in some houses in dubai.It can small enough as a store room or a bit bigger to tolerate a single bed and a cupboard.
People make use of it and rent it out as you noticed.
But it is known to be small enough!


----------



## wandabug

It's a small bedroom with en-suite shower for a maid.


----------



## Iron Horse

The room is amazingly small and if I recall correctly paced it at three steps by four steps. The window is smaller and located up higher with no line of sight out of it, the bathroom is smaller, and the room is off from the other bedrooms through the kitchen and close to the side entrance of the units. There will possibly be noise from the stairwell off the side entrance, but then again I can recall hearing doors close and people talking from the other apartments while sitting in the living room area with the entry door closed.

Depending on how tall you are, it could be a difficult fit. I don't envision a queen size bed fitting, and if it did fit it would take up a lot of the space.

As for the monthly amount I think this needs to be looked at, because depending on how much the units are going for you could easily negotiate. I believe the price could be high, and when you see the sizes of the other bedrooms and do the math on what each person would be paying you might agree. The difference is that in a three bedroom flat two of those bedrooms have to share a bathroom.

The biggest plus for you that I see is that you do not have to sign a contract which means you can walk whenever you want, but if those sharing decide to bail you could get stuck, so hopefully you can do a month to month payment.

Don't take all my "negative" points as being a slam against it, but look at as reality.


----------



## Gavtek

They can vary in size but ultimately, it's not something you're going to use to entertain ladies.


----------



## Confiture

Gavtek said:


> They can vary in size but ultimately, it's not something you're going to use to entertain ladies.





Can't believe it took this long to flush out the essential information!


----------

